# Is anyone doing or done IVF who already has a child with special needs?



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a 21 month old beautiful little boy who, unluckily, has cerebral palsy.  He was conceived naturally after trying casually for the best part of 3 years and a few months of using ovulation predictors.  The general medical consensus so far is that his cp happened due to asphyxia during labour.  I have a niggling fear though that it might be something else...  even though everyone tells me it's not a chromosome thing (but how can anyone know for sure? we haven't been offered tests)

Anyway, we wanted to have our children close together, but it didn't happen and after 14 months of trying we are now undergoing a cycle of ICSI and I'm (hopefully) having ET tomorrow.

If you have a child with special needs I'd love to hear from you. I'm sure you will know what I mean when I say I think I have extra fears and worries that other people with no personal experience of disability would not have?

Guess I'd love to hear from people who've had "normal" kids by IVF/ICSI after having a child with special needs and who's been convinced it would never happen for them.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying to you.  I'm afraid I can't help you very much, but have you tried doing a search on the site?  I'm sure that there will be others in the same situation as you.  

pm me if you want any help,

emilycaitlinx x


----------



## Helen J (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi, i've sent you a PM hope it helps.

Helen x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Pankhurst Hello  

I have a son aged 10 who has cerebral palsy. He got his CP from an infection I had when I was pregnant at 28 weeks.

It's very rare hun that CP is a chromosome thing...it's normally caused by Birth trauma or something going wrong in the pregnancy like an infection.

Do they know what degree of CP your little boy has? 

If you need someone to talk to hun please don't hesitate to PM me or if you wish to have a chat in the chatroom give me a yell. I'll be able to help you and give you support.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Pankhurst  

  I have a son who will be 13 (yikes!) this year and he has cerebral palsy. I had pre eclampsia when pregnant and he had to be delivered 6 weeks early, he was really ill and almost didnt make it so Im so glad he is here even tho he has problems. 

Hi Mrs Redcap maybe you could organise another chat for parents of special needs kids as the last one was great  

I know how you feel Pankhurst its really worrying and scary about having another baby.  When my son was about 2 years old, he had an MRI scan and all the tests but think the hospital were hoping it was something else he had (not CP) as they were really quite neglectful when DS was born, but I didnt pursue it further as I was just so glad DS lived.

We are all here for you, if you need to ask me any questions just give me a shout!  

Linda x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

What evening would be suitable for you parents of Disabled kids and I'll organise a chat night  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Im available most nights Vicki, will just be packing boxes and stuff as we move house in 3 weeks time!!  

LINDA XX


----------



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello Vicki and Linda!

So sorry for missing your lovely replies   

They're not big on "labels" at our cdc, so all we have at present is a dx of "cp best fitting a dystonic picture".  No one's told me whether it's mild, moderate or severe, but I suspect it's moderate at best really - he's now 22 months and still is unable to do a full roll, let alone sit up.  More worrying is that he's not yet speaking at all, (started to babble in past couple of months though..), although he does seem to have reasonable receptive language, ie he can point to named pictures pretty well 

The birth was a nightmare, -X), consequently we are having my perinatal/labour care (or lack of it) investigated.  I can't help but have niggling doubts though (due to something a paed said when he was 6 months old). Also, I'm 37 and undergoing ICSI. Both these factors add up to a greater likelihood of me having another child with problems which worries me so much   I seriously don't know how I'd get through all that again, or how I cope physically or emotionally.  The birth of our son should've been a time of incredible joy, but that experience was ripped away from us and replaced with indescribable hell.  And as for the social isolation! Well, I probably don't have to describe what that's like  

We love our boy so much, we're so very proud of his achievements, but I still want my partner I and to experience the joy of being a new parents and the miracle of watching our child reach his or her milestones.

I'm having a bad day, it's EC +13, (I had 2 good grade 2 cell embies transferred from just 2 follies )  Blood test tomorrow (if I bother going), and really feel like I'm about to start AF 

I'm around most evenings for half an hour or so, would be lovely to chat!

Linda - we're moving house too in about 3 weeks!  I haven't packed a thing though - I'm hoping the removal guy's will do all that as I'll be on my own because DP's working away until July


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

A new board for us who have kids with Special needs

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=386.0

Please come and post there.

Vicki x


----------

